# Nvidia driver on Fedora 10



## mab1376 (Apr 1, 2009)

What are the dependencies i need to install for this driver so it can compile the kernel headers or what is the name of the kernel header package itself?

I'm new to this whole YUM and RPM thing.... I'm and apt-get, DEB guy...

I was able to get it working using RPMfusion repo's but I'd like to know the other way.


```
rpm -Uvh http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/rpm.livna.org/livna-release-10.rpm  http://download1.rpmfusion.org/free/fedora/rpmfusion-free-release-stable.noarch.rpm  http://download1.rpmfusion.org/nonfree/fedora/rpmfusion-nonfree-release-stable.noarch.rpm
```


```
yum install kmod-nvidia
```


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 2, 2009)

the only way i know is using rpm fusion.


----------



## Fox34 (Apr 16, 2009)

Read my guide!!!! It will work the same for fedora 10 even though it was written about fedora 8 
EDIT: Ignore the SLI part though, stop before the whole SLI part


----------



## mab1376 (Apr 16, 2009)

sweet thanks


----------



## btarunr (Apr 16, 2009)

I do it the old fashioned way: download the Linux driver from NVIDIA website, stop X, install. 

To stop X, "ctrl+alt+F3", login as root, change to runlevel 3 (init 3). point to the driver.run file and execute it. It will compile a kernel module, and update xorg.conf by itself. reboot (init 6).


----------



## mab1376 (Apr 16, 2009)

The only thing I didn't know is what package is required to compile the kernel module, I know in ubuntu its "build-essential"


----------



## btarunr (Apr 16, 2009)

mab1376 said:


> The only thing I didn't know is what package is required to compile the kernel module, I know in ubuntu its "build-essential"



For Fedora 10, the default "personal desktop" installation has every dependency NVIDIA installer needs.


----------



## mab1376 (Apr 16, 2009)

btarunr said:


> For Fedora 10, the default "personal desktop" installation has every dependency NVIDIA installer needs.



It could not complete the installation for me, I did the "Personal Desktop" installation and it could not compile the kernel module whatsoever.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 16, 2009)

Then it doesn't really sound like a dependency issue.


----------



## Fox34 (Apr 17, 2009)

whats the error specifically say?


----------

